# Show it! jetzt mit logo treiber



## lorenz2512 (19 September 2009)

hallo,
jetzt gibt es zu der visu show it! auch nen logo treiber, nur lesend, vielleicht braucht jemand sowas, die show it! truppe scheint recht rührig zu sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 September 2009)

hallo lori,
was ist den "show it", hast du mal einen link?

gruß helmut


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 September 2009)

hallo helmut,
http://www.showit.de/ , ich habe das nur hier publik gemacht weil die sich echt mühe geben, und das verdient respekt.


----------



## Question_mark (20 September 2009)

*Interessant*

Hallo,

habe mir mal den Link zu ShowIt von Lori angesehen, sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus. Ich habe zwar nur einen einzigen Codeschnippsel gesehen, das war Pascal pur. Macht das nochmal interessanter. Werde mich mal damit beschäftigen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rudi (29 September 2009)

*Show it!*

Demo läuft bei mir nicht.
auch Virenwarnung bei Installation (warscheinlich Fehlalarm)


----------



## ShowIt (17 Oktober 2009)

*Infos zu ShowIt*

*Hallo liebe Interessenten!*

*Virus-Meldung*
ist ein Fehlalarm und stammt von der Tatsache, dass wir einen exe-packer (UPX) verwenden, um die binaries zu schrumpfen. 

*Demo Version*
@RUDI: Das die Demoversion nicht funktioniert kann nicht sein . 
Was jedoch richtig ist, dass man ein Passwort zum Installieren benötigt. Nach erfolgreicher Installation kommen Demomeldungen und das ist völig normal. Betätigen Sie dann Demoversion und dann starten auch die Module Runtime oder Designer. Der Designer (Entwicklungsumgebung) lässt 32 Variablen zu und die Runtime läuft ~40min. Anschließend ist sie neu zu starten...

Wer Interesse hat ShowIt zu evaluieren setzt sich am besten direkt mit uns unter 03322/2121103 oder per info<at>showit.de in Verbindung. Alternativ und eigentlich von uns bevorzugt ist der Weg per Kontaktformular ...


----------



## Alexander75 (20 Oktober 2009)

*Logo-Treiber*

Wie und wo finde ich denn den Logo-Treiber ?
Oder bin ich (mal wieder) blind ?


----------



## ShowIt (20 Oktober 2009)

Hallo ALEX!

1) Man muss ShowIt installieren und findet dann im Designer unter Datenbank|Datenquellen|hinzufügen den LOGO.D32 Treiber.
Da seriell oder per USB kommuniziert wird, benötigt man je LOGO einen Datenquelleneintrag mit dem entsprechenden COM-Port.

2) Einfacher gehts mit dem Beispiel SiemensLOGO!.zip
aus http://www.showit.de/?top=top.htm&url=siemens

Viel Erfolg...


----------



## Alexander75 (5 November 2009)

Irgendwie kann ich die Datei weder hier noch auf der HP downloaden.

Liegts an dem Sonderzeichen "Ausrufezeichen" ??


----------



## ShowIt (5 November 2009)

*Jetzt klappts wieder...*

Hallo, es lag am Dateinamen auf dem Server ... sorry!


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

ShowIt schrieb:


> Hallo, es lag am Dateinamen auf dem Server ... sorry!



das nenn ich schnelle hilfe, rüschbeggt!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 November 2009)

Alexander75 schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich die Datei weder hier noch auf der HP downloaden.
> 
> Liegts an dem Sonderzeichen "Ausrufezeichen" ??



Hier für Dich ohne "!".

Edit: OK, Herr Bauer, Sie waren schneller.


----------



## Alexander75 (5 November 2009)

WOW 

Bei dem Tmpo bekommt man direkt Angst.


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hier für Dich ohne "!".



auch ein sehr sehr schönes bilderrätsel in anbetracht des neuen benutzerbildes ... welches "!" meint er denn? *ROFL*


----------

